# Pest & disease ID



## phasthound (Dec 10, 2004)

Is anyone aware of a good CD that has photos and information on ornamental pests & diseases? I'm looking for something to purchase that will help in training my PHC technicians. 
phasthound


----------



## underwor (Dec 10, 2004)

Sinclair, Lyons' book "Diseases of Trees and Shrubs" from Cornell Press. Also one on "Insect pests of Trees and Shrubs". Then go through and highlight those diseases and insects that you will find in your area. We do not need to look for bagworms or any of the diseases that require high humidity in North Dakota. I have seen apple scab twice in 14 years, it was an annual event in central Illinois. After this look at the last 30 pages or so on abiotic disorders and tell them to start there since 90% of what they see starts there and can be ended there. It has great images, the index is categorized by tree and by disease. The pictures tell where they were taken and what time of year. Each disease is going to be present or show up within a very narrow time frame, so this is a great diagnostic tool. 

Remember 40 below and 20% humidity keeps some of the riff-raff out!!!!

Bob


----------



## phasthound (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Bob. You are right, those are great reference books, we use them all the time. But I'm looking for something on disc.

Here in NJ, we have plenty of riff raff to keep us busy. Aside from the ones that hold political office.  

phasthound


----------



## phasthound (Dec 22, 2004)

*pest ID*

OK, so nobody knows about a great CD for pest ID, how about a great website?


----------



## jimmyq (Dec 22, 2004)

this is one is applicable locally.

http://www.agf.gov.bc.ca/cropprot/


----------



## phasthound (Dec 22, 2004)

Some good stuff there, thanks!

More, give me more you guys!


----------



## SpaceTaxi (Dec 23, 2004)

You might find some stuff here:

http://www.forestryimages.org/diseases.cfm

Thanks,

SpaceTaxi


----------



## fpyontek (Jan 3, 2005)

Contact the Agricultural Extension Service in your county, they may be better able to direct you. Otherwise, I believe the manual for 3A and 3B contains pictures and descriptions of the pests and diseases commonly found in NJ. You may need to create your own CD using the information from the manual with the pictures from the excellent site SpaceTaxi provides a link to. This way your PHC technicians won't be overwhelmed with problems they are unlikely to ever encounter.


----------



## underwor (Jan 3, 2005)

Here is a pretty good online site:

http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/IPM-trees/ipmtrees.htm

The Main Page:

http://www.entomology.umn.edu/cues/

Bob


----------



## phasthound (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's input. 
I did find one CD 
http://pests.ifas.ufl.edu/software/det_woody.htm
Would love top find something similar for the Northeast.


----------



## tenthplanet (Oct 2, 2012)

*Another source*

Wikipedia has a decent table dedicated to associating different pests with their known diseases
List of diseases caused by insects - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

